# I refuse aux cord to pax, rating goes down



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

Every time I refuse aux cord or phone charger to riders, my rating goes down. Just like riders slam my car doors, similarly they misuse my USB cable and I end up buying a new one, given that driving with Uber is minimum wage.

Last night I picked up a couple. They wanted aux cord to play their music. I said my phone was connected and that they could not have my USB cable. As I completed the trip, my rating went down. I'll let it hit rock bottom and then switch to yellow cab.

Do you think the blame goes to other drivers who go out of the way for their pax, and thus, pax are in the habit of demanding things from driver?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Who cares if they use the aux cord? Stop buyung cheap cords if they break so easily. Ive had the same cord in my car for 3 years and havent had a problem.


----------



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Who cares if they use the aux cord? Stop buyung cheap cords if they break so easily. Ive had the same cord in my car for 3 years and havent had a problem.


a) I buy cables form Best Buy and they cost about $25. Riders usually twist it where the phone connector is.
b) I only provide transportation service. My car is not a night clubs.
c) I don't like their music.
d) Some of the riders want it too loud. That becomes a safety issue. If I turn it down, still it becomes 1 star rating for me. Since it's already 1 star, I would just not give it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If you don't want to provide an aux cord, just tell them you don't have one. Aux cords are kind of outdated anyway.

If you say you have one, but no they can't use it -- of course they will give you a low rating!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Just ignore the ratings.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I have a really nasty Lightning cable that someone left in the car yesterday, want it? No way he's paying $15 to get it back ?

We're down rated for the most trivial things. It's truly sad.



JimKE said:


> If you don't want to provide an aux cord, just tell them you don't have one. Aux cords are kind of outdated anyway.
> 
> If you say you have one, but no they can't use it -- of course they will give you a low rating!


My car resembles an Airbus A380 cockpit. There may be an aux plug somewhere but damned if I know where.

I stay focused on the "glass," only thing coming from my speakers is the next turn - period.

Maybe cheap disposable headphones, like on planes? I'm not much on freebies.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Glock19 said:


> a) I buy cables form Best Buy and they cost about $25. Riders usually twist it where the phone connector is.
> b) I only provide transportation service. My car is not a night clubs.
> c) I don't like their music.
> d) Some of the riders want it too loud. That becomes a safety issue. If I turn it down, still it becomes 1 star rating for me. Since it's already 1 star, I would just not give it.


I can tell why youre getting so many 1 stars and it aint just the aux cord. Get your panties untwisted...


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

"Sorry I don't have one."


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

I left my ox at the zoo


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Less than 10 minute ride.... "Sorry, I don't have an Aux".

Over 10 minute ride, and they appear "ok", I might get it out. 

I'm very discriminatory against those that don't look "OK", and the super hot high maintenance clubbing chicks that start annoying you within 30 seconds of getting in your car with: My friends are coming. Do you have any gum? Aux Cord? Water? Can I turn up the radio? Can I change my destination? Can I add a stop? .... OMG, STFU ALREADY! ..... then listening to how they are going to get free drinks (or did) all night because of how hot they are .... OMG STFU AND GET OUT ALREADY!!!! Are we there yet!!! PLEASE LORD LET US GET THERE ALREADY!!!!!! Give me my $3 and GTF OUT!

But typically I go with: "I have SiriusXM, what do you want to hear?" Excluding the super hot maintenance chicks. They get nothing......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Glock19 said:


> c) I don't like their music.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I absolutely will NOT allow opera, disco or rap in my car. This is not an item for discussion, debate, argument or questions. Those genres ARE NOT PERMITTED IN MY CAR.

If they are acceptably behaved, I *might* suffer Taylor Swift, Katie Perry, Lady GaGa for a few minutes, but, ONLY A FEW.

Then, I blast this:






........................gets the ick out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Do 2019 cars even have aux ports? I haven’t seen one on my suburban and I haven’t looked real hard...I just tell the pax that new cars no longer have aux ports and I don’t offer a charger which is connected to my phone. In reality, the only people that ask are the college kids for their 5 minute trip to the bar.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Glock19 said:


> Every time I refuse aux cord or phone charger to riders, my rating goes down. Just like riders slam my car doors, similarly they misuse my USB cable and I end up buying a new one, given that driving with Uber is minimum wage.
> 
> Last night I picked up a couple. They wanted aux cord to play their music. I said my phone was connected and that they could not have my USB cable. As I completed the trip, my rating went down. I'll let it hit rock bottom and then switch to yellow cab.
> 
> Do you think the blame goes to other drivers who go out of the way for their pax, and thus, pax are in the habit of demanding things from driver?


Lose the aux cord, like right now. Keep the chargers. You'll be fine.

And who cares about their stars? Lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberbrent said:


> Do 2019 cars even have aux ports? I haven't seen one on my suburban and I haven't looked real hard...I just tell the pax that new cars no longer have aux ports and I don't offer a charger which is connected to my phone. In reality, the only people that ask are the college kids for their 5 minute trip to the bar.


You got a 2019 suburban on Uber/Lyft???


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"but other drivers have one"

The majority of drivers have them at the ready. Why do you refuse to conform?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

njn said:


> The majority of drivers have them at the ready. Why do you refuse to conform?


He did mention that his car isn't a nightclub.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I absolutely will NOT allow opera, disco or rap in my car. This is not an item for discussion, debate, argument or questions. Those genres ARE NOT PERMITTED IN MY CAR.
> 
> ...


That.. Was.. Epic!! ?

Bring back the 80s 



Pax Collector said:


> He did mention that his car isn't a nightclub.


I've tossed around the idea of installing some LED mood lights. Would that make me a tool?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I've tossed around the idea of installing some LED mood lights. Would that make me a tool?


That's actually pretty cool, provided they don't violate any laws :smiles:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> That's actually pretty cool, provided they don't violate any laws :smiles:


Yeah, nothing over the top. I have seen a few cars here that are so bright that I have to wonder how they can see at night. Doesn't seem to be an issue for em.

I have been upgrading exterior lights, the latest mod was strobe LED brake lights. They flash five times and then burn solid. Cut way down on tailgating and has helped with picking up pax downtown. Cops don't seem to care so far, as long as they stay solid they're technically legal.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

stop leaving your aux cord out and you won't have to worry about them asking to use it


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Working nights, especially bar closing, is often a thankless rating killer on rideshare. You are usually getting paid peanuts in most areas to deal with a lot of crap. You might consider switching to days instead.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

F


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You got a 2019 suburban on Uber/Lyft???
> View attachment 307530


I only do black/SUV and private limo service. When each airport run is $100, it doesn't take long to make my $600/day.


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

Glock19 said:


> Every time I refuse aux cord or phone charger to riders, my rating goes down. Just like riders slam my car doors, similarly they misuse my USB cable and I end up buying a new one, given that driving with Uber is minimum wage.
> 
> Last night I picked up a couple. They wanted aux cord to play their music. I said my phone was connected and that they could not have my USB cable. As I completed the trip, my rating went down. I'll let it hit rock bottom and then switch to yellow cab.
> 
> Do you think the blame goes to other drivers who go out of the way for their pax, and thus, pax are in the habit of demanding things from driver?


Uber teach riders to bulling the riders ..Uber management are the last garbage of humans they I'm no cars and what to take full control of your car


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I keep cords out of sight. Only my regulars get to use them. If anyone else asks, i just say, "yeah i used to, but passengers kept stealing them". I do have dual usb ports in back, if the need a charge and have their own cords.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

If you care for your rating, you have to give them the aux cord if you have it. It’s obvious that they rate you bad in case you refuse. Unfortunately there’s no other solution while we have the Uber’s rating hammer on our heads.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> I keep cords out of sight. Only my regulars get to use them. If anyone else asks, i just say, "yeah i used to, but passengers kept stealing them". I do have dual usb ports in back, if the need a charge and have their own cords.


if you have a car without an aux port you dont have to worry about it :biggrin:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Rarely they ask, maybe 1%
10-20% ask which music station I am playing
Music station name- playlist
Loop Hotel California...they will be quiet


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I have a really nasty Lightning cable that someone left in the car yesterday, want it? No way he's paying $15 to get it back ?
> 
> We're down rated for the most trivial things. It's truly sad.
> 
> ...


You have a Honda Civic with Apple car play like me. You have 2 USB ports plus Bluetooth. Easy for them to use Bluetooth, they don't need a cord.

Of course it's your choice.



Glock19 said:


> Every time I refuse aux cord or phone charger to riders, my rating goes down. Just like riders slam my car doors, similarly they misuse my USB cable and I end up buying a new one, given that driving with Uber is minimum wage.
> 
> Last night I picked up a couple. They wanted aux cord to play their music. I said my phone was connected and that they could not have my USB cable. As I completed the trip, my rating went down. I'll let it hit rock bottom and then switch to yellow cab.
> 
> Do you think the blame goes to other drivers who go out of the way for their pax, and thus, pax are in the habit of demanding things from driver?


I wouldn't call a charging cord or music going out of my way. To each their own.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

You dont need to provide...they don't need to tip...each gets to rate. Let the snowflakes cry


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Put a tip sign over the radio. It does a great job of curbing the cheap paxholes who want all they can get from you for their minimum trip ride.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You have a Honda Civic with Apple car play like me. You have 2 USB ports plus Bluetooth. Easy for them to use Bluetooth, they don't need a cord.
> 
> Of course it's your choice.
> 
> ...


I use Android Auto so the entire media system is connected to my phone.

Lots of requests for a charging port, none for aux or Bluetooth. Everyone who wants to listen to music has headphones.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Glock19 said:


> Every time I refuse aux cord or phone charger to riders, my rating goes down. Just like riders slam my car doors, similarly they misuse my USB cable and I end up buying a new one, given that driving with Uber is minimum wage.
> 
> Last night I picked up a couple. They wanted aux cord to play their music. I said my phone was connected and that they could not have my USB cable. As I completed the trip, my rating went down. I'll let it hit rock bottom and then switch to yellow cab.
> 
> Do you think the blame goes to other drivers who go out of the way for their pax, and thus, pax are in the habit of demanding things from driver?


I only had that happen once in almost 4000 rides. It was a couple of spoiled college kids. Don't worry about it though. Ratings mean nothing.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Who cares if they use the aux cord? Stop buyung cheap cords if they break so easily. Ive had the same cord in my car for 3 years and havent had a problem.


I care if i buy them and pax keep stealing them. You wouldnt like it if pax did it to YOU and you'd most certainly "care" if such happened.

Knock it off, s/he has a legit complaint.



Uber1010 said:


> Uber teach riders to bulling the riders ..Uber management are the last garbage of humans they I'm no cars and what to take full control of your car


WTF is a "bulling"?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, nothing over the top. I have seen a few cars here that are so bright that I have to wonder how they can see at night. Doesn't seem to be an issue for em.
> 
> I have been upgrading exterior lights, the latest mod was strobe LED brake lights. They flash five times and then burn solid. Cut way down on tailgating and has helped with picking up pax downtown. Cops don't seem to care so far, as long as they stay solid they're technically legal.


Check these out, I saw them in a car, pretty cool.

http://www.starlighthq.com/starlight-headliner.html

I have a universal charger in the back for people to use. On longer rides I will let people connect Bluetooth. The ones that have done this tip well. I only had one person ask to use the AUX port, I suggested Bluetooth, they said even better and all was well.

Every market and person is different, do what you think is right for you and your market.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I use Android Auto so the entire media system is connected to my phone.
> 
> Lots of requests for a charging port, none for aux or Bluetooth. Everyone who wants to listen to music has headphones. :smiles:


Yes, I very rarely get anyone interested in playing their music.

The cord is 99% used for charging (not music). You have 2 USB ports. The 1 behind the center console under your dash is used for CarPlay. The one in your center console storage is good to use for charging so you could provide an aux cord to that USB port for them to use for charging their phone. (If you desired).


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

A set of aux cords would be an easy thing for U/L to provide at the hubs. Cheap for them, and builds good will with drivers and pax.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JimKE said:


> If you don't want to provide an aux cord, just tell them you don't have one. Aux cords are kind of outdated anyway.
> 
> If you say you have one, but no they can't use it -- of course they will give you a low rating!


I say I don't have one, they can listen to Volbeat for the next 4.5 minutes during the 1.5 mile trip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Who cares if they use the aux cord? Stop buyung cheap cords if they break so easily. Ive had the same cord in my car for 3 years and havent had a problem.


I'm being paid 30% of what taxis are in my market, so I give pax a safe no-frills ride in a clean car.

Any more than that means their cash better be going into my pocket first.


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

my car has apple car play so I will let them plug their iPhone into that and they can just play what they want. I maintain control of the volume. it works pretty good.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yes, I very rarely get anyone interested in playing their music.
> 
> The cord is 99% used for charging (not music). You have 2 USB ports. The 1 behind the center console under your dash is used for CarPlay. The one in your center console storage is good to use for charging so you could provide an aux cord to that USB port for them to use for charging their phone. (If you desired).


Yep, I gotcha. I use the one under the dash for Android Auto, it has to be tethered by USB to work.

The one in the center console actually doesn't have much power behind it, found that out trying to charge my Play Octopus gaming tablet. I have a 12v splitter under the dash, camera on one side and a Quick Charge high power USB plug on the other. One port for my tablet, one for the pax. Works out well.



FLKeys said:


> Check these out, I saw them in a car, pretty cool.
> 
> http://www.starlighthq.com/starlight-headliner.html
> 
> ...


Just spit our my coffee. Nearly $3k? ? You do realize I drive for Uber / Lyft, right?! ? But it does look nice! ?

Here, it's either business people who prefer silence or are endlessly on the phone, low income workers that fall asleep like little kids, chicks going out on the town (usually flirtatious or having fun with my gaming tablet), couples talking with each other, or college kids with headphones - awkward "hello" followed by hearing loss inducing volume.


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

Bluetooth is no aux cord. That is not a reason to refuse for riders’ choice of their personal music. Riders have the right to their own preference.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Riders have a right to use their headphones, and play anything they desire. There is no right to use my car stereo when I'm making less than minimum wage.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> Riders have a right to use their headphones, and play anything they desire. There is no right to use my car stereo when I'm making less than minimum wage.


It's mostly just a distraction to me. I turn off my own music to make sure that I provide the best ride without missing turns. I have the radio on while driving to the pick up location, not worrying about the pax talking or having a music preference.


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> If you care for your rating, you have to give them the aux cord if you have it. It's obvious that they rate you bad in case you refuse. Unfortunately there's no other solution while we have the Uber's rating hammer on our heads.


Instead of the ratings system there should only be a means to report a serious, real and unanticipated issue with either the driver or the rider. get rid of this BS rating altogether. If either reports the other, automatically no match to the driver/rider ever again. just my .02


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's mostly just a distraction to me. I turn off my own music to make sure that I provide the best ride without missing turns. I have the radio on while driving to the pick up location, not worrying about the pax talking or having a music preference.


 I listen to sports talk radio, regardless of who i have in my car and my pax are not allowed to touch my radio.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> I listen to sports talk radio, regardless of who i have in my car and my pax are not allowed to touch my radio.


I often have pax ask me about "the bracket," I have no idea what they're talking about. Raised by two music teachers, Dad with a doctorate and Mom with a masters. They were more into music theory and composition than anything else ?

In the 90s I begged my Dad to let me play the top 20, he said it was just noise. While I finally convinced him to listen to some of it, most drives were sans music. I think that carried on to my driving U / L.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The well-known:

"Oh, I'm sorry but the last guy who used it stole it."

still works.

Have fun with it.

"Oh, I'm sorry but the last guy who used it blew a fuse or something and I haven't figured out yet how to fix it. And he stole the aux cable itself."

Shifting the audio to the rear speakers also allows pax to enjoy the stereo while minimizing the sound up front.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Who cares if they use the aux cord? Stop buyung cheap cords if they break so easily. Ive had the same cord in my car for 3 years and havent had a problem.


Not a requirement to have six cord picking up pax



Stephen Uno said:


> Not a requirement to have six cord picking up pax


Plus they won't tip especially the entitle pax.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

bluetooth is easier, if you dont have it buy a dongle sometimes its nice to hear new music......


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't let anyone plug into the radio. I'm trying to drive and don't want to be bothered with it. Anyone who wants to is sure to abuse it and be rude about it. I'll take the 1* before letting them walk all over me like that. I have XM and they can select a channel - I control the volume. I keep charging cables up front, available upon request, and I always get them back at the end of the ride. I also keep water up front, and offer it to anyone who "I" think is deserving or needing of one. 
I might get one request a night for a charging cable, and I might hand out 1 or 2 waters a week. (70 hr week)
Maybe once a month I get a request for an aux cable. I immediately know who I'm dealing with. It's like a litmus test. Or should I say idiot test. LOL


----------



## Lucky Duck (May 31, 2018)

I've been an Uber passenger many times, and I would feel like an a--hole if I wanted to change the music. All I need as a passenger is to get from A to B. There is literally no need to have to change the music. Just kick the f--- back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Glock19 said:


> Every time I refuse aux cord or phone charger to riders, my rating goes down. Just like riders slam my car doors, similarly they misuse my USB cable and I end up buying a new one, given that driving with Uber is minimum wage.
> 
> Last night I picked up a couple. They wanted aux cord to play their music. I said my phone was connected and that they could not have my USB cable. As I completed the trip, my rating went down. I'll let it hit rock bottom and then switch to yellow cab.
> 
> Do you think the blame goes to other drivers who go out of the way for their pax, and thus, pax are in the habit of demanding things from driver?


If you use you aux cord, expect what you are getting. Simply dont use it while driving.
Guess what? In thousands if rides, have only had two aux cord requests where my response was "no aux cord connection."
Also, stop picking up ghetto!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Glock19 said:


> Every time I refuse aux cord or phone charger to riders, my rating goes down. Just like riders slam my car doors, similarly they misuse my USB cable and I end up buying a new one, given that driving with Uber is minimum wage.
> 
> Last night I picked up a couple. They wanted aux cord to play their music. I said my phone was connected and that they could not have my USB cable. As I completed the trip, my rating went down. I'll let it hit rock bottom and then switch to yellow cab.
> 
> Do you think the blame goes to other drivers who go out of the way for their pax, and thus, pax are in the habit of demanding things from driver?


why refuse anyone anything? Just tell them "I don't have one in my car, sorry." There is a lot to be said for lying.



Lucky Duck said:


> I've been an Uber passenger many times, and I would feel like an a--hole if I wanted to change the music. All I need as a passenger is to get from A to B. There is literally no need to have to change the music. Just kick the f--- back and enjoy the ride.


There is no need to have music at all. As a cab driver, it was usually just the dispatcher on the radio although occasionally sports broadcasts so I could hear how the local game was going and when the stadium traffic would be picking up.


----------



## Lucky Duck (May 31, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> There is no need to have music at all. As a cab driver, it was usually just the dispatcher on the radio although occasionally sports broadcasts so I could hear how the local game was going and when the stadium traffic would be picking up.


I have to ask you, how do you understand what is being said over the CB radio? I can never put together a full sentence, it's always been choppy. But truckers, and cab drivers some how are able to fully understand everything that's being said over the radio. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Glock19 said:


> Every time I refuse aux cord or phone charger to riders, my rating goes down. Just like riders slam my car doors, similarly they misuse my USB cable and I end up buying a new one, given that driving with Uber is minimum wage.
> 
> Last night I picked up a couple. They wanted aux cord to play their music. I said my phone was connected and that they could not have my USB cable. As I completed the trip, my rating went down. I'll let it hit rock bottom and then switch to yellow cab.
> 
> Do you think the blame goes to other drivers who go out of the way for their pax, and thus, pax are in the habit of demanding things from driver?


Umm just provide the cable and you then have no issue ..it dosen't matter if "you" want to or not ..it's basic customer service...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

dauction said:


> Umm just provide the cable and you then have no issue ..it dosen't matter if "you" want to or not ..it's basic customer service...


I disagree, it isn't "your" customer, so there is no reason to cater to them. If Uber wants to provide water and snacks and aux cords to customers, they should ship boxes of this stuff to their Partners.

When I worked for Macy's , if a customer wanted to borrow a pen or something , it wasn't a problem. Macy's owned the pen and I was just a conduit. It was their customer and I was helping out my employer.

Its a different thing entirely to expect someone else- the driver- to cater to people at their own expense.


----------

